# Hello from OR!



## taraleny (Apr 11, 2013)

I have enjoyed lurking around this site and adding knowledge to my two years of study. I installed my first package into a top bar this spring. It has kept me busier than I imagined = less sleep!


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

taraleny said:


> I have enjoyed lurking around this site and adding knowledge to my two years of study. I installed my first package into a top bar this spring. It has kept me busier than I imagined = less sleep!


I hear you, I installed a package last spring in a Top Bar, my belief was that it was a much "simpler" way of keeping bees, not sure that this was correct. It seemed pretty time consuming esp. in the beginning. The best thing you can do for yourself with a top bar is stop any cross combing immediately. I cannot stress this enough, if you don't you will have a mess on your hands and will be unable to harvest honey or move the bars as necessary. I bought 4 more packages this year and plan to install in Langs, now I will be able to see for certain which is better, at least for me.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tara!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site, lots of good beekeepers in this area. Look up a local club if you havent yet..


----------

